# Just got a tt at last!



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi all


----------



## falconmick (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HowCraig (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice ....what's the specs on yours... 1.8T or VR6...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
Hoggy.


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

HowCraig said:


> Nice ....what's the specs on yours... 1.8T or VR6...


Hi. It's the 1.8T 225. It took a while to find a clean one


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF & thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post Today.
> Hoggy.


Hi. Thanks Hoggy


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

falconmick said:


> Welcome
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks falconmick


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome


Thanks. Btw I love your car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

m1ckyt74 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome
> ...


Cheers I'd love it more if it could clean itself :lol:


----------



## HowCraig (Apr 24, 2018)

m1ckyt74 said:


> HowCraig said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ....what's the specs on yours... 1.8T or VR6...
> ...


.

Nice I am still on the hunt for one.


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

HowCraig said:


> m1ckyt74 said:
> 
> 
> > HowCraig said:
> ...


I actually found this on gumtree. It's good for catching them quick from local dealers as they come up. You just need to avoid the over priced, higher mileage ones.


----------



## m1ckyt74 (Apr 24, 2018)

YELLOW_TT said:


> m1ckyt74 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


Haha. No doubt. This lovely British weather of ours keeps us busy :?


----------

